# Obses egg donor?



## RedHotAva (Mar 13, 2012)

I see ads all the time for egg donors from agencies promising to pay $6000-$8000 per donation. There is a weight limit though, of course. Does anyone know if there are any networks where potential parents and donors can network, like a dating website for eggs, where the agency doesn't pre-screen for weight?

I have wanted to donate eggs for a long time, since I don't plan on having children and I want to help infertile couples. Also, the money doesn't hurt. 

Does anyone have any information on this subject?


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2012)

I had heard that egg donation (regardless of weight) is not risk free. You may want to read the Wiki article before you consider donating. The article do not mention if an obese woman can or can not donate. Check out egg donation carefully and do not let the lure of large cash payments be the main deciding factor.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egg_donation


----------

